# What cross or mix are these?



## seaecho (Nov 16, 2017)

I have two 8 week old chicks. One appears to be a pullet and the other a cockeral judging by the combs. However, the lady who sold them to me said they are pure bantam Cochin. I know that not to be true, as Cochins don't have crests! They look like Polish/Cochin to me or maybe Polish/Silkie, but this lady has NO Polish, or so she says. I only saw Silkies and Cochins







there, but I didn't see all her birds. One of these birds has five toes on one foot, so there is Silkie in there somewhere! But I'd be curious to see if anyone thinks they look especially Polish, as they do to me. Maybe a mix of all three? They don't have black skin or legs.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Those are frizzles. Not sure of breed though.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

And they are not pure. Frizzles are mixes of straight feather and sizzle feather. Its a genetic screw up of the feather that makes it curly


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seaecho said:


> I have two 8 week old chicks. One appears to be a pullet and the other a cockeral judging by the combs. However, the lady who sold them to me said they are pure bantam Cochin. I know that not to be true, as Cochins don't have crests! They look like Polish/Cochin to me or maybe Polish/Silkie, but this lady has NO Polish, or so she says. I only saw Silkies and Cochins
> View attachment 29377
> there, but I didn't see all her birds. One of these birds has five toes on one foot, so there is Silkie in there somewhere! But I'd be curious to see if anyone thinks they look especially Polish, as they do to me. Maybe a mix of all three? They don't have black skin or legs.


Cochins and Polish are both carriers of the frizzle gene. If when the adult feathers start to grow in you will be able to see if they have Silkie in the mix.
If they do, take care to keep them dry since neither frizzle or silkie feathers do a good job of insulation


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

They look like Polish frizzles.


----------



## Jetblack2004 (Apr 18, 2018)

Yup, Polish Frizzles


----------



## seaecho (Nov 16, 2017)

Polish frizzles, and one has five toes? How does that happen?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

seaecho said:


> Polish frizzles, and one has five toes? How does that happen?


Maybe one ancestor was a silkie?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

DuckRunner said:


> Maybe one ancestor was a silkie?


Or just a deformity


----------



## seaecho (Nov 16, 2017)

Well, at least I'm not crazy in thinking they looked like Polish. Silkie ancestor or not, or whatever breeds they are mixed with doesn't matter to me, since I love them no matter what. So I guess that'll remain a mystery! And thank you for all the input!


----------

